
Show HN: A simple COIVID-19 dashboard - milhouse1337
https://covid.ninja/
======
milhouse1337
Author here.

I started last friday and learned on this whole journey. First I started to
mess with `jq` to convert the CSV files on a more friendly format (JSON). Then
I figured that `D3.js` can parse CSV files and transform the data on the fly.

Let me know what you think. I will try to add a few features on the next
hours/days.

Thank you!

~~~
app4soft
> _Let me know what you think._

Just tried it - looks nice!

Feature request: _add date /time as text string at the top of output table
table_:

    
    
        $ curl https://corona-stats.online/
        Last updated: Monday (March 16, 2020) 19:00 GMT (UTC+0)
        ╔═════╤═══════════════════════════════════════╤═══════════╤═══════════╤════════╤════════╤═════════════╤═════════════╤══════════╤══════════╗
        ║     │ Country                               │ Confirmed │ Recovered │ Deaths │ Active │ Mortality % │ Recovered % │ 1 Day ▲  │ 1 Week ▲ ║
        ╟─────┼───────────────────────────────────────┼───────────┼───────────┼────────┼────────┼─────────────┼─────────────┼──────────┼──────────╢
        ║     │ World                                 │   167,449 │    76,034 │  6,440 │ 84,975 │        3.85 │       45.41 │ 11,352 ▲ │ 57,654 ▲ ║
        ╟─────┼───────────────────────────────────────┼───────────┼───────────┼────────┼────────┼─────────────┼─────────────┼──────────┼──────────╢

~~~
milhouse1337
Great idea. Thank you!

~~~
app4soft
Oh, seems I posted in 'wrong' thread, as request was for originally for this:

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22593168](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22593168)

Anyway, your project also is great! ;)

------
egfx
Needs more themes:

["Wash Your Hands", "Remain Calm", "Don't Panic Buy", "Stay at Home"]

~~~
francisperron
Love the idea, I think I will contribute and design those!

